# RIP Halo



## JadeIcing (Apr 15, 2008)

The little guy that my mom rescued had to be PTS. He was a very ill little guy. 

Halo,

We loved you and wanted the best for you. We are so sorry that you didn't live the life you deserved. We hope you had the best at the end. I am sorry we didn't find you sooner. Stay with Sam she will take care of you. We will meet again and remember that you will always be in our hearts.

Your Foster Mom, 

Ali


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 15, 2008)

On my lap.


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear of Halo (great name). At least he was part of a family when he went, so the last days were loving...:halo


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 15, 2008)

I am sorry Ali...


----------



## RexyRex (Apr 15, 2008)

RIP Halo, I'm sorry that you could not pull through. At least you got the chance to know what it's like to be loved.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that Ali. Poor little guy.

RIP Halo:rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm really sorry, Ali. He was so pretty. RIP little Halo


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 16, 2008)

Rest in peace and binky free, Halo.
You were such a sweetheart :hearts.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 16, 2008)

Awww i'm sorry Ali 

Cheryl


----------



## Becca (Apr 16, 2008)

RIP Halo You will be missed and I hope you have a great time binkying free at the Rainbow bridge.
I am really sorry..
xoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## pla725 (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry for the loss. Sometimes the special ones are only meant to be in our life for a short period of time. At least he knew he was loved in the end.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 16, 2008)

I alm so sorry to hear this, Ali. Poor little guy 

Tell your mom we are sorry.

Binky free, Halo.

Jan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Halo.... he was such a cute boy!

You and your mum are amazing for rescuing him, and I'm so glad his last days were filled with love and care...

:hug:

Jen xx


----------



## JimD (Apr 16, 2008)

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 17, 2008)

I am sorry to learn of Halo's passing. He knew what it was to be finally loved.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 17, 2008)

This some how hit me so hard. I went outside on my half today and just cried. 

Thanks everyone. It means alot.


----------



## FallingStar (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Halo.  He was a pretty little boy.

:rainbow:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 17, 2008)

Ohhh, Ali, I'm so sorry to hear about Halo passing  He was a gorgeous bun and I'm sure he loved you so much. Everyone's right, at least he had a wonderful caring home full of love and great owners before he passed. 

:rip:RIP Halo. Binky free at Rainbow Bridge. :rainbow:

*hugs to you Ali*:hug2:

Emily


----------

